# Disconnecting Quick Disconnects



## wsmm (Jan 15, 2002)

My plow is at full left angle, do to "C" valve going bad. Was able to release the disconnect on the pump unit for the collapsed angle ram. Problem is with the extended cylinder, the quick disconnect doesn't want to release so that I can take the hose off. Other than removing the fitting off of the cylinder by unbolting it, is there an easy way to get the fitting to release. I going to pin the blade until my new "C" valve comes in and then hook up the angle system again.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Vise grips on the slider...then tap them (the vise grips) with a hammer in the direction of release. If you're talking about a ball valve on the male end cover with a rag and smack it with a hammer, female end rag, punch, hammer. I fix alot of stuff with the hammer (pent up aggression.) Wear your safety goggles.HTH


----------



## Bunky1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Chances are that you have too much pressure built up on that one hose. If you crack open the line a bit you should be able to remove the Q/D without having to hit with a hammer. Also if it is caused by too much pressure you will have a heckof a time trying to reconnect the line unless you can release some of the pressure. So crack the line to release some of the fluid (Put pan under fitting to catch the fluid) You should be ok to remove the Q/D. Good luck and let us know how you make out. Ed


----------



## wsmm (Jan 15, 2002)

*Problem solved*

Craked the fitting released pressure, that allowed me to disconnect line. Connected the line from one ram to the other, unable to angle the plow manually. Cracked the fitting ritting at the extened cylinder, berfore the coupler, angled the plow to expell a little fluid. Thightened the angle fitting back up and was eaisly able to manually angle the plow. Now just waiting for my new "C" valve to arrive and I'll have my power angle back,. Also discovered a trip spring had snapped right at the portion where it hooks to the "A" frame (center spring). May or maynot replace it, decision is still up in the air even though it's not that expensive. Seeing as I'm doing a dirt drive that likes to have the plow dig in a little less resistance to tip over maybe desirable.

Any thoughts on this train of thought.


----------



## Bunky1 (Jan 28, 2010)

1st of all I don't believe digging into the ground caused your problem. Sounds like the valve was going south anyway. Replace the trip spring. If not you may cause the other to fail early. Also try plowing with the control off of float and thee blade angled.


----------



## t-sig (Feb 5, 2010)

I am assuming you have a meyers since you mention c valve. You should always be able to swing the blade if you hook the hoses together, unless... you have bad couplers, or, something plugging the hose or coupler. You mention that you have a bad c valve. What were the symtons. You may be mis diagnosing the problem by replacing it. I just went the route on my meyers trying to find out why it wouldn't angle.


----------

